# Challenges SA 5i driver after migration

## Atreyou40

Well,

I just migrated from a 2.4 kernel to a 2.6 kernel (running on a DL380), and I'm having a couple issues:

Can't mount my second logical drive

Can't get eth0 to load with its config

Problem #1

google has many many threads dedicated to the challenges of booting the / partition using this filesystem, and I've figured something important out.  With a 2.4 kernel, the appropriate fstab and lilo.conf syntax are:

/dev/cciss/discX/partY => where X = the logical drive, and Y = the partition on that drive

When running a 2.6 kernel, the appropriate syntax is:

/dev/cciss/cAdBpC => where A = the scsi controller, B = the logical drive, and C = the partition

Since I'm already migrated, I'm not really concerned about the 2.4 syntax.  What I am concerned about is that my kernel can mount /dev/cciss/c0d0, but canNOT mount /dev/cciss/c0d1.  They are referenced exactly the same in /etc/fstab:

```

/dev/cciss/c0d0p3   /   ext3   noatime   0 1

/dev/cciss/c0d0p2   none   swap   sw   0 0

/dev/cciss/c0d0p1   /boot   ext2   noauto,noatime   1 3

/dev/cciss/c0d1p1   /tools   ext3   noatime   0 2

/dev/fd0   /mnt/floppy   auto   noatime   0 0

/dev/cdrom   /mnt/cdrom   iso9660   noatime,ro   0 0

```

I have absolutely NO PROBLEM mounting that drive once the system is booted using the following command:

```

mount /dev/cciss/c0d1p1 /tools

```

and a quick view of /etc/mtab shows the partition is mounted, I can do an ls, and run things from it - it's great.

The boot message I get is "failed to mount, could have bad superblock" or something, but it checks out ok.  I'm sure that I'm just doing something retarded, I just don't know what it is.

For more background on some of the cciss issues you could go through this thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-10380-highlight-dev+cciss+c0d0.html or just search /dev/cciss in google or the forum engine.  Many people have had boot up issues, but I can't find anything on this.

Problem #2:

I installed from a custom stage4.  After changing my baselayout IAW the migration guide, and following post-emerge instructions I assumed that once I symlinked net.lo to net.eth0 my nic would load with its address information.  This is NOT the case.  I consulted the gentoo handbook:  http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=1  to verify I was configuring things right.  The major difference was my /etc/conf.d/net was using the "iface_eth0=" syntax.  The system the stage4 was built from is still running this syntax and running OK.  I can manually assign the address to the interface using ifconfig, however, whether I use the "iface_eth0" syntax that was there previously or the "config_eth0" from the handbook the 2.6, when I boot up, there is no address assigned to eth0, and no gateway set.  DHCP works with absolutely NO issues.

So lots of words to describe two problems that should be simple:

Can't mount my second logical drive

Can't get eth0 to load with its manual config

As a side note to both of these problems - when I edit /etc/fstab or /etc/conf.d/net for the syntax associated with a particlar kernel, it doesn't matter.  Whether I boot from 2.4 or 2.6 on this DL380, I have the same issues.

More potentially important information - I tried to compile the kernel myself using menuconfig (I couldn't use genkernel because my 2.4 kernel running at the time was NOT conifgured with loopback support).  That didn't work - for some reason, even when I selected the appropriate scsi driver, I kept booting to the "kernel panic" that said "could not find root partition".

My 2.6 kernel only seemed to work if I copied the .config file from my 2.4 kernel to the 2.6 /usr/src directory, and loaded that file into menuconfig, saved it, then compiled.  I can't explain why - I checked the options I selected for the array controller against what was configured for 2.4, and it was the same.  But if a kernel I compile does not find the root partition, it's a MAJOR KING SIZE PITA because of what I first mentioned - that 2.4 uses the discX/partX syntax and 2.6 uses cXdXpX.

Ideas are greatly appreciated.

----------

## James Wells

Greetings,

 *Atreyou40 wrote:*   

> Can't mount my second logical drive

 

   Right off the bat, I would suggest changing the 6th field of your fstab to disable bad disk check.   If it still fails to mount that way, then I would backup the data and perform a full FSCK, and double check your partition table.

 *Quote:*   

> Can't get eth0 to load with its manual config

 

   Do you have netplug emerged by chance?   I have noticed on my older DL380's that netplugd can take up to 5 minutes before it realizes the netlink is up and starts using the network.

----------

